# Necesito dinero para publicar y promover teoria científica



## John Galt 007 (12 Sep 2017)

Pues eso.

Estoy trabajando en una teoría científica que engloba los campos de la paleontología y la antropología, que explicaría muchas cosas acerca de nuestro mundo y nuestra sociedad.

También tiene que ver con la física avanzada y la mecánica cuántica.

Querria publicar un libro y montar una exposición en el museo de ciencias naturales.

Y a partir de ahi ir dando charlas y ganando mucho dinero.

Necesito dinero y gente preparada que me ayude.


----------



## Vorsicht (12 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Estoy trabajando en una teoría científica que engloba los campos de la paleontología y la antropología, que explicaría muchas cosas acerca de nuestro mundo y nuestra sociedad.
> 
> ...



Has venido al sitio idóneo! Hay pasta y genios a raudales.::


----------



## Tio_Serio (12 Sep 2017)

Velocirraptors en 3, 2, ...


----------



## J****C**** (12 Sep 2017)




----------



## PocoTú (12 Sep 2017)

Crownfunding, o mendigueo...


----------



## atracurio (12 Sep 2017)

No hace falta dinero. Escribe artículos y envíalos a revistas científicas. Algunas se lo tragan todo. Se mueren por tener creadores de contenido.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## luismarple (12 Sep 2017)

En Londres hay un parque que te está llamando a gritos.


----------



## John Galt 007 (12 Sep 2017)

J****C**** dijo:


>



El libro se llamara "Estudio Acerca del Origen y la Historia de la Vida Inteligente en la Tierra".

Si el tema va bien, podría convertirme en el próximo Charles Darwin.

Es una teoria bastante (r)evolucionaria, pero firmemente anclada en descubrimientos REALES y en la consecuencia natural de variables históricas REALES y constatables.

Si consiguiese capital de forma masiva y se investigase en la linea de mi teoria, podriamos hacer tales descubrimientos que la Humanidad entraría en una Edad de Oro.


----------



## Helios_pc (12 Sep 2017)

Ya está el puto progre pidiendo paguita y dineros para un libro de mierda que nadie la ha pedido que acabará diciendo que todos somos negros


----------



## John Galt 007 (12 Sep 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Ya está el puto progre pidiendo paguita y dineros para un libro de mierda que nadie la ha pedido que acabará diciendo que todos somos negros



Mi teoria cubre un periodo mucho anterior a cuando el Hombre empezó a caminar sobre la tierra.

Y explica muchas cosas sobre las actuales estructuras de poder de la sociedad.

Todo basado en la ciencia.


----------



## Helios_pc (12 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Mi teoria cubre un periodo mucho anterior a cuando el Hombre empezó a caminar sobre la tierra.
> 
> Y explica muchas cosas sobre las actuales estructuras de poder de la sociedad.
> 
> Todo basado en la ciencia.



Pues lo vas a tener jodido porque sin saber quién eres, sin saber tu teoría nadie va a dar un duro por ti.
Solo te queda autoeditarte y luego ya con el libro explicando tu teoría buscar contactos


----------



## Feynman (13 Sep 2017)

El comodín de la mecánica cuántica, que probablemente puede explicarlo todo.

Si es algo científico de verdad busca alguna institución que te respalde. Si es una "teoría" tuya publica el libro por tu cuenta.

En el primer caso, vía ciencia, no te vas a enriquecer ni ganar dinero, pero tendrás un montón de citaciones en otros artículos científicos. En la otra vía, publicar por tu cuenta, tampoco a no ser que sea un bestseller, que será muuuuuy difícil.


----------



## Freedomfighter (13 Sep 2017)

Cuéntanos a groso modo tu teoría y así nos lo pensamos ienso:


----------



## vettonio (13 Sep 2017)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Cuéntanos a groso modo tu teoría y así nos lo pensamos ienso:



Xacto. Primero regístrala y luego empiezas a moverla por hinternec. Soy todo hogos.


----------



## orbeo (13 Sep 2017)

Añade un poco de grafeno y monta una Ico


----------



## JuanMacClane (13 Sep 2017)

Aquí tienes un consejo


----------



## coque42 (13 Sep 2017)

Aunque me muestro bastante escéptico... En todo caso publicalo en alguna revistan grande de ciencia como Nature o Science, pero sin ninguna institución que te respalde poca leche vas a consguir. Si de verdad has dado con algo nada más enseñarselo a alguien del campo no dudará en respaldarte.

Pero poniendo los pies en la tierra, no creo que un forero haya descubierto algo que revolucione la sociedad, cosa que no ha sido descubierta antes por personas qu han dedicado su vida al estudio de dichos campos que comentabas y sin contar con subvenciones ni equipo de ningun tipo. Y mucho menos vienen a pedir financiación a un foro de internet.

Eso si, si de verdad has descubierto algo gordo ya te veremos en las noticias y nos harás un zas en toda la boca desde tu yate.


----------



## John Galt 007 (13 Sep 2017)

coque42 dijo:


> Aunque me muestro bastante escéptico... En todo caso publicalo en alguna revistan grande de ciencia como Nature o Science, pero sin ninguna institución que te respalde poca leche vas a consguir. Si de verdad has dado con algo nada más enseñarselo a alguien del campo no dudará en respaldarte.
> 
> Pero poniendo los pies en la tierra, no creo que un forero haya descubierto algo que revolucione la sociedad, cosa que no ha sido descubierta antes por personas qu han dedicado su vida al estudio de dichos campos que comentabas y sin contar con subvenciones ni equipo de ningun tipo. Y mucho menos vienen a pedir financiación a un foro de internet.
> 
> Eso si, si de verdad has descubierto algo gordo ya te veremos en las noticias y nos harás un zas en toda la boca desde tu yate.



Todo llegara... la putada es que tengo que trabajar y no me da tiempo a escribir el libro, recabar s ordenar toda la informacion, documentar mis pruebas...

Lo ideal seria recibir algo de dinero para poder dedicarme a esto al 100%. Nuestro pais ha estado siempre por detras en estas cosas y molaria hacer algo para colocarnos en primera pagina.


----------



## Mineroblanco (13 Sep 2017)

Yo necesito una donación para escribir y publicar un tocho sobre las integrales. Pondré los problemas más complicados y tremebundos que ponen en los exámenes de la UPM. Sin las integrales no se puede hacer nada en la vida. Es imposible, por ejemplo, diseñar o reparar un ordenador sin las putas integrales.


----------



## John Galt 007 (13 Sep 2017)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Yo necesito una donación para escribir y publicar un tocho sobre las integrales. Pondré los problemas más complicados y tremebundos que ponen en los exámenes de la UPM. Sin las integrales no se puede hacer nada en la vida. Es imposible, por ejemplo, diseñar o reparar un ordenador sin las putas integrales.



Seguro que en su día habria algún gilipollas que decía que la teoría de la relatividad no servia para nada, que la teoría de la evolución no servia para nada, que el decir que la tierra gira no servia para nada, que la electricidad no servia para nada…

No se puede ir por la vida dando la espalda a la ciencia. Estamos pagando las consecuencias de los errores de nuestros antepasados.


----------



## JuanMacClane (13 Sep 2017)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Yo necesito una donación para escribir y publicar un tocho sobre las integrales. Pondré los problemas más complicados y tremebundos que ponen en los exámenes de la UPM. Sin las integrales no se puede hacer nada en la vida. Es imposible, por ejemplo, diseñar o reparar un ordenador sin las putas integrales.



Cierto, yo antes de formatear el ordenador me tomo mi tostada de pan integral con jamón


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Sep 2017)

Per aspera ad astra dijo:


> He sacado un rato para contestar porque de verdad, me pareces un tío majete con lo de los velocirraptores y esas movidas.
> 
> Me recuerdas a un pavo que conocía de vista que de repente presentó una mierda de poesías que parecían hechas por un niño a un concurso y las compartió en facebook. Le pregunté amablemente cuántos libros de teoría de la poesía había estudiado y cuántos libros recientes de poesía había leído. Dijo que ninguno. Pues de puta madre, oiga.
> 
> ...



Sí y no!
Seguro que has leído lo suficiente para conocer muuuuchos contraejemplos de lo que dices.
Probablemente el chaval de FB sería mal poeta incluso leyendo y estudiando mucha poesía, en cambio sería un buen crítico.::

Me se entiende, ¿no?


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (13 Sep 2017)

Tengo un amigo que es físico e investigador en una universidad. El tío no solo es un puto genio, sino que es una de las personas más humildes y prudentes que conozco. Pues bien, un día me dijo algo así como: cuando alguien que no sea físico mencione la fisica cuántica como parte de una explicación o argumento, puedes estar seguro de que lo que está diciendo es un error.


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Sep 2017)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que es físico e investigador en una universidad. El tío no solo es un puto genio, sino que es una de las personas más humildes y prudentes que conozco. Pues bien, un día me dijo algo así como: cuando alguien que no sea físico mencione la fisica cuántica como parte de una explicación o argumento, puedes estar seguro de que lo que está diciendo es un error.



O sea, que disponer de un papel firmado por un macaco, diciendo que sabes, obra milagros.
Disculpa, pero no es cierto.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (14 Sep 2017)

jam dijo:


> O sea, que disponer de un papel firmado por un macaco, diciendo que sabes, obra milagros.
> Disculpa, pero no es cierto.



No, lo que significa es que la mecánica cuántica es algo lo suficientemente complejo como para que sea enormemente fácil que alguien que no domine la física completamente crea que sabe de ello, y lo que en realidad éste diciendo no se ajuste a la realidad de alguna manera.

Es algo parecido a cuando alguien se pone a opinar de leyes sin ser jurista, o de cualquier otra materia especializada y compleja. Y digo "parecido" porque estoy seguro de que la física es algo más complicado. No se por qué a algunos os cuesta admitir que no podéis saber de todo.


----------



## Mineroblanco (14 Sep 2017)

La física es muy complicada...pero también para los físicos que no la conoceis bien. Quedan muchas cosas por descubrir.


----------



## Vorsicht (14 Sep 2017)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> No, lo que significa es que la mecánica cuántica es algo lo suficientemente complejo como para que sea enormemente fácil que alguien que no domine la física completamente crea que sabe de ello, y lo que en realidad éste diciendo no se ajuste a la realidad de alguna manera.
> 
> Es algo parecido a cuando alguien se pone a opinar de leyes sin ser jurista, o de cualquier otra materia especializada y compleja. Y digo "parecido" porque estoy seguro de que la física es algo más complicado. No se por qué a algunos os cuesta admitir que no podéis saber de todo.



Es que no es lo mismo tener el papel que dominar un área de conocimiento.
A mí no me cuesta nada admitir que no sé de todo, diría más: de nada!
Y eso que tengo papeles con la firma del macaco.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (14 Sep 2017)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> La física es muy complicada...pero también para los físicos que no la conoceis bien. Quedan muchas cosas por descubrir.



Qué va, yo no soy físico, ¡ya me gustaría! Solo soy psicólogo y ahora a mis 49 tacos me voy a poner a estudiar por gusto antropología cultural (esa rama de las ciencias sociales que gusta tanto a los nancys porque deja en evidencia todos sus prejuicios y chorradas raciales), aunque lo que realmente me gustaría hacer es física, pero donde vivo tendria que hacerla por la UNED y sin tutorias siquiera más allá de primer curso, y eso no creo que tenga capacidar para hacerlo. 

Respecto a lo último que dices, mi colega el físico ya me dice que lo que sabemos del universo debe ser más bien poquito... 

La física cuántica es algo que pretende ser utilizado para mucha explicación newageista, y yo sé que los físicos se descojonan de todo eso. En realidad lo que dijo mi colega, ahora que me acuerdo con más precisión, no era que cualquiera que utilizara la física cuántica, sino el término "cuántico".


----------



## Star Trek (14 Sep 2017)

Mientras unos hacéis teorías otro yas tenemos varias leyes en nuestro haber. Y sin promoción ni inversores.



John Galt 007 dijo:


> Todo llegara... la putada es que tengo que trabajar y no me da tiempo a escribir el libro, recabar s ordenar toda la informacion, documentar mis pruebas...
> 
> Lo ideal seria recibir algo de dinero para poder dedicarme a esto al 100%. Nuestro pais ha estado siempre por detras en estas cosas y molaria hacer algo para colocarnos en primera pagina.



¿En tu teoria hay helicópteros echando magma fundido para sellar la brecha de la presa de oroville?


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (14 Sep 2017)

Puedes intentar pillar una subvención de la FECYT para divulgación diciendo que vas a dar charlas en los colegios. No son difíciles de conseguir pero luego hay que hacer bastante papeleo para justificar el proyecto.


----------



## monetary policy (14 Sep 2017)

No cabe un subnormal mas :XX:


----------



## J****C**** (14 Sep 2017)

No voy a quitarle a nadie la ilusión de publicar un libro, así que esta es mi pequeña ayuda:

Financia tu proyecto con Ulule


Plataformas de Crowdfunding en España | Universo Crowdfunding


Nueve páginas de crowdfunding para financiar tus proyectos



Y unas citas de uno de los más grandes científicos, que reconocía su ignorancia; en uno de sus libros (recopilación de charlas) hacía algo más que sugerirlo al decir que se limitaba a enseñar como dibujar con flechitas (vectores).

Richard Feynman - Wikiquote

Si no quiere hacer el más espantoso ridículo le sugiero que se forme, informe y ponga a prueba por el método científico lo que quiere expresar en forma de ensayo, demasiadas personas sin la debida formación lo han intentado y fracasado, haciendo que cualquier descubrimiento legítimo posterior sea ignorado.

Para la cantidad de chorradas que veo en los estantes la suya no es disparatada, pero falta definir mejor los contornos.

*Remember Jhon Kennedy Toole* (1937-1969).


----------



## desde (14 Sep 2017)

A los fisico cuanticos que populan por aqui, una cita de Tesla: 
*“La relatividad de Einstein es un magnífica composición matemática que fascina, deslumbra y hace que la gente se ciege a los errores que subyacen en la Teoría de la relatividad. La teoría es como un mendigo vestido de púrpura, los cuales la gente ignorante entronan como a un rey … sus máximos exponentes son hombres brillantes pero no son más que metafísicos en lugar de los científicos […]“*
Ahora vamos a numerar los descubrimientos y las mejoras que han traido para la humanidad las "teorias" de Einstein o los descubrimientos de Tesla......?
Si queda alguna neurona libre e imparcial en vuestras calabazas vereis que demasiadas mentes brillantes hemos perdido ya el conjunto de la humanidad en intentar desarroyar "teorias" y seguimientos de mecanicas cuanticas que no conducen a ningun hallazgo. Piensa por ti mismo y observa tu alrededor si no quieres ser una oveja mas en el rebano. 

En cuanto al forero que ha abierto el hilo, venir aqui y soltar eso, y perdona por lo que digo a continuacion, demuestra que no tienes nada. Cuando alguien que supuestamente es capaz de desarroyar y demostrar una teoria cientifica tambien tendria que ser capaz de ir al Ministerio de Educacion o a alguna comunidad cientifica y promover esta teoria. Si es buena y vale la pena no te faltara financiacion. Venir aqui a este foro a pedir financiacion es poner tu teoria al nivel de estafa.


----------



## Adicto (14 Sep 2017)

Escribe el libro, editalo tu mismo y súbelo a amazon. 
Si vende muchos millones ya te harán la peli.


----------



## John Galt 007 (14 Sep 2017)

Empezare escribiendo un articulo y preparando material para atraer inversores en diversas plataformas como el crowdfunding

Necesitare financiación para demostrar varios puntos importantes mi teoría.

Quiero hacer un estudio minucioso de lo que paso justo después de la caída del meteorito y cuales eran verdaderamente las condiciones del planeta en los días/meses/años siguientes. 

Obtener datos fiables que demuestren fuera de toda duda que tipo de seres vivos estaban en una mejor posición para sobrevivir y evolucionar.

Ahi es donde esta la clave.


----------



## Adicto (14 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Empezare escribiendo un articulo y preparando material para atraer inversores en diversas plataformas como el crowdfunding
> 
> Necesitare financiación para demostrar varios puntos importantes mi teoría.
> 
> ...



Osea, que ni siquiera sabes si tu teoría se sostiene. Necesitas dinero para averiguarlo. 

Es como si yo tengo la teoría de que la tierra es hueca y necesito financiación para atravesar la corteza terrestre para demostrarlo...


----------



## John Galt 007 (14 Sep 2017)

Adicto dijo:


> Osea, que ni siquiera sabes si tu teoría se sostiene. Necesitas dinero para averiguarlo.
> 
> Es como si yo tengo la teoría de que la tierra es hueca y necesito financiación para atravesar la corteza terrestre para demostrarlo...



Yo SE que se sostiene. Pero en el dia de hoy hay que demostrar las cosas sin la mas minima sombra de duda para convencer a los incrédulos y escépticos.

Hoy en dia es cool decir que la tierra es plana y que nunca estuvimos en la luna.

Ese dinero estara MUY bien empleado.


----------



## Vorsicht (14 Sep 2017)

desde dijo:


> A los fisico cuanticos que populan por aqui, una cita de Tesla:
> *“La relatividad de Einstein es un magnífica composición matemática que fascina, deslumbra y hace que la gente se ciege a los errores que subyacen en la Teoría de la relatividad. La teoría es como un mendigo vestido de púrpura, los cuales la gente ignorante entronan como a un rey … sus máximos exponentes son hombres brillantes pero no son más que metafísicos en lugar de los científicos […]“*
> Ahora vamos a numerar los descubrimientos y las mejoras que han traido para la humanidad las "teorias" de Einstein o los descubrimientos de Tesla......?
> Si queda alguna neurona libre e imparcial en vuestras calabazas vereis que demasiadas mentes brillantes hemos perdido ya el conjunto de la humanidad en intentar desarroyar "teorias" y seguimientos de mecanicas cuanticas que no conducen a ningun hallazgo. Piensa por ti mismo y observa tu alrededor si no quieres ser una oveja mas en el rebano.
> ...



Vamos a ver:
1.) se escribe desarrollar
2.) Einstein contribuyó al desarrollo de la MC, con su explicación del efecto fotoeléctrico, que apenas ha sido de utilidad! (Dudo que Tesla dijera semejantes memeces, pero hoy con internet el maguferío está desbocado)
3.) la teoría de la relatividad, nada, pero nada de nada tiene que ver con la MC. (Al menos cuando la desarrolló Einstein)
4.) Einstein jamás estuvo convencido de la verosimilitud de la MC. (Buenas hostias se dieron el grandullón de Bohr y él, para desgracia de este último)

Conclusión: como no sé entiende lo que quieres expresar en tu intervención, no sé ni para qué cojones contesto, pero bueno, ya está escrito.


----------



## John Galt 007 (14 Sep 2017)

Charles Darwin necesito pegarse un viaje alrededor del mundo para validar sus teorias. Sin la inversión necesaria, no habria podido demostrar al mundo que su teoría es verdadera.

Quiero que esto entre por la puerta grande. Llevo mucho tiempo dando vueltas y trabajando el asunto.


----------



## Vorsicht (14 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Charles Darwin necesito pegarse un viaje alrededor del mundo para validar sus teorias. Sin la inversión necesaria, no habria podido demostrar al mundo que su teoría es verdadera.
> 
> Quiero que esto entre por la puerta grande. Llevo mucho tiempo dando vueltas y trabajando el asunto.



Si es lo de los reptilianos, cuenta con mi apoyo!::


----------



## John Galt 007 (14 Sep 2017)

Imagianaos por un momento hacer un modelo digital del momento de la caída del meteorito y el periodo siguiente…

Imaginaos poner TODOS los datos conocidos de todos los organismos que estaban vivos en esa epoca en un superordenador y que este calcule que organismos tenían las mayores probabilidades de sobrevivir y EVOLUCIONAR.

Yo se cual es la respuesta, lo tengo estudiado.


----------



## Vorsicht (14 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Imagianaos por un momento hacer un modelo digital del momento de la caída del meteorito y el periodo siguiente…
> 
> Imaginaos poner TODOS los datos conocidos de todos los organismos que estaban vivos en esa epoca en un superordenador y que este calcule que organismos tenían las mayores probabilidades de sobrevivir y EVOLUCIONAR.
> 
> Yo se cual es la respuesta, lo tengo estudiado.



Los lagartos!!!!::


----------



## alb. (15 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Imagianaos por un momento hacer un modelo digital del momento de la caída del meteorito y el periodo siguiente…
> 
> Imaginaos poner TODOS los datos conocidos de todos los organismos que estaban vivos en esa epoca en un superordenador y que este calcule que organismos tenían las mayores probabilidades de sobrevivir y EVOLUCIONAR.
> 
> Yo se cual es la respuesta, lo tengo estudiado.



Como potencial inversor me gustaria disponer de mas información.

1) ¿Cuales son sus estudios, formación o experiencia en Biologia, Antropologia y Palentologia?
2) ¿Que problema pretende explicar o resolver su hipotesis?
3) ¿Como se explica actualmente esta cuestion?
¿Que fallos o limitaciones tiene los modelos y teorias actuales que hacen necesario plantear una nuevas hipotesis?
4)¿Como piensa demostrar su hipotesis?¿ Que experimentos necesita llevar a cabo ? ¿Cual es la inversion necesaria para realizarlos?
5)¿Cual va a ser el retorno de mi inversión.?


----------



## desde (15 Sep 2017)

jam dijo:


> Vamos a ver:
> 1.) se escribe desarrollar
> 2.) Einstein contribuyó al desarrollo de la MC, con su explicación del efecto fotoeléctrico, que apenas ha sido de utilidad! (Dudo que Tesla dijera semejantes memeces, pero hoy con internet el maguferío está desbocado)
> 3.) la teoría de la relatividad, nada, pero nada de nada tiene que ver con la MC. (Al menos cuando la desarrolló Einstein)
> ...




Ya te lo digo yo, para perder el tiempo::::
Gracias por la correccion ortografica, la tendre en cuenta para no errar nuevamente.


----------



## singermorning (15 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Imagianaos por un momento hacer un modelo digital del momento de la caída del meteorito y el periodo siguiente…
> 
> Imaginaos poner TODOS los datos conocidos de todos los organismos que estaban vivos en esa epoca en un superordenador y que este calcule que organismos tenían las mayores probabilidades de sobrevivir y EVOLUCIONAR.
> 
> Yo se cual es la respuesta, lo tengo estudiado.



Hay modelos que simulan esos procesos incorporando rasgos vitales de especies, su plasticidad, y su respuesta ante eventos. Generan bastante bien periodos de extincion, sin razon aparente, por la propia evolucion del sistema, ademas. No hay nada nuevo por ahí.
Mucha informacion esta disponible, solo tienes que ir poquito a poquito acumulandola... construir un modelo y confrontar como evolucionaria la diversidad en ausencia del meteorito vs en presencia del meteorito....

Pero... sabes donde esta informacion? sabes como construir ese modelo? (de momento todo es gratis, leer y escribir un modelo) necesitas acceder aun super ordenador? Aun siendo las respuestas a las dos primeras preguntas afirmativas, para cuando fueras capaz de concebirlo, tendriamos super ordenadores de bolsillo.


Tu marco temporal, grosso modo, siendo muy optimista, seria:

leer y aprender sobre evolucion, coexistencia/competicion, historia vital de especies y extincion ~ 3-4 años y varias noches rezando para que tu novedosa y brillante idea no haya sido ya utilizada, descartada...
compilar toda la informacion disponible y darle un formato homogeneo ~2-3 años
crear y testar el modelo via simulaciones (asumiendo que sabes algo de calculo, simulaciones y de programacion numerica, en cpp o similares): 2 años
analizar la informacion previamente compilada e interpretarla: 2-3 años


Tu lo que necesitas es escribir un libro, enviarselo a Iker jimenez, y pasearte por foros de magufos a ver si vendes alguno. Siempre podras pagar a blogueros y "gurus" de salon para que escriban falsas reviews en sus blogs gratuitos. si hay un minimo de veracidad o probabilidad de que sea cierto lo que cuentas, lo demas vendra solo xD


----------



## Hulk Hogan (15 Sep 2017)

Llama a j.l./asurbanipal


----------



## John Galt 007 (16 Sep 2017)

singermorning dijo:


> Hay modelos que simulan esos procesos incorporando rasgos vitales de especies, su plasticidad, y su respuesta ante eventos. Generan bastante bien periodos de extincion, sin razon aparente, por la propia evolucion del sistema, ademas. No hay nada nuevo por ahí.
> Mucha informacion esta disponible, solo tienes que ir poquito a poquito acumulandola... construir un modelo y confrontar como evolucionaria la diversidad en ausencia del meteorito vs en presencia del meteorito....
> 
> Pero... sabes donde esta informacion? sabes como construir ese modelo? (de momento todo es gratis, leer y escribir un modelo) necesitas acceder aun super ordenador? Aun siendo las respuestas a las dos primeras preguntas afirmativas, para cuando fueras capaz de concebirlo, tendriamos super ordenadores de bolsillo.
> ...



Nada de magufismos.

Empezare a trabajar en esto en mis ratos libres, siempre desde el punto de vista serio y riguroso.

Deberia ser bastante fácil demostrar que sobrevivieron y evolucionaron. La segunda parte de la teoría es mas dificil de explicar, ya que cualquier persona dira: y por que no tenemos ningún rastro de su civilización?

Ahi es donde nos movemos en teorias cuanticas y fisica avanzada...


----------



## alb. (16 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Nada de magufismos.
> 
> Empezare a trabajar en esto en mis ratos libres, siempre desde el punto de vista serio y riguroso.
> 
> ...




Creo que te estas saliendo del tema.
Si no te he entendido mal, lo que buscas en financiacion para comprobar la validez de una hipotesis.

Pero no basta con decir "Se una cosa muy importante, dadme dinero" para que te lluevan billetes.
Los inversores querran tener algo mas de información sobre la inversion que les estas proponiendo.
Por eso te planteaba estas preguntas.


Como potencial inversor me gustaria disponer de mas información.

1) ¿Cuales son sus estudios, formación o experiencia en Biologia, Antropologia y Palentologia? ( y ahora añado a la lista fisica)

Si tienes que hacer una reforma en casa, te preocuparas de que quien te la haga sepa y tenga experiencia en fontaneria, albañileria, electricidad, etc etc.

¿Confiarias la reforma a alguien que nunca ha trabajado en una reforma y sin ninguna experiencia o conocimiento en el tema?

Si voy a financiar a un cientifico para que compruebe una hipotesis cientifica, Deseo conocer cual es sus estudios, conociemientos y experiencia en esos campos cientificos.

Si no tienes ninguna, te sera practicamente imposible convencerme para que invierta en el tema.


2) ¿Que problema pretende explicar o resolver su hipotesis?

Por cierto, convendria que dejaras de llamar teoria a una hipotesis. No ofrece ninguna confianza de cara a los inversores que confundas la terminologia.

Si quieres que alguien invierta su dinero en comprobar una hipotesis. Lo primero y mas basico es indicar de que cuestion pretendes explicar con esa hipotesis.

Nadie acepta un presupuesto a un contratista... sin saber de que va el proyecto. Vas a arreglar el baño, la cocina, soterrar las vias del tren, contruir un nuevo aeropuerto internacional. 
Es dificil que encuentres alguien dispuesto a invertir, sin saber en que esta invirtiendo.





3) ¿Como se explica actualmente esta cuestion?
¿Que fallos o limitaciones tiene los modelos y teorias actuales que hacen necesario plantear una nuevas hipotesis?
4)¿Como piensa demostrar su hipotesis?¿ Que experimentos necesita llevar a cabo ? ¿Cual es la inversion necesaria para realizarlos?

Pero no basta que expliques que es lo que piensas hacer, tambien tienes que explicar como lo quieres hacer y que recursos necesitas. 

5)¿Cual va a ser el retorno de mi inversión.?
Todo el que suelta pasta quiere saber que obtiene a cambio de su pasta.


Estas cuestiones es lo minimo que necesitas tener claro y exponer a la hora de buscar dinero. Pero esto solo es el inicio, lo minimo para empezar a hablar.

Si respondes a estas 5 preguntas, entonces te podre dar mi opinion sobre si el asunto parece factible o no. 
Pero de momento no has dicho nada, no tienes nada, no has presentado nada.... asi que nadie va a venir a regalarte su dinero-


----------



## Tio_Serio (16 Sep 2017)

¿Cómo vas a evitar que te financien los mismos a quienes pretendes descubrir?
Si fuese un evolucionado reptiliano y uno de los borregos a mi cargo pretendiese tirar de la manta, qué mejor forma de tenerlo controlado que ser su principal financista.
Cuidado pues amijo.


----------



## Star Trek (16 Sep 2017)

Habla con los de Grafenano, quizá esten interesados en una Joint Venture.


----------



## Vorsicht (16 Sep 2017)

Que cacho Troll está hecho el John Galt 007!!!


----------



## singermorning (17 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Nada de magufismos.
> 
> Empezare a trabajar en esto en mis ratos libres, siempre desde el punto de vista serio y riguroso.
> 
> ...



Quienes? Si te referies a los dinosaurios llevas años de retraso, pues claro que sobrevivieron y siguen entre nosotros...


----------



## pepetemete (17 Sep 2017)

Una vez vi al "famoso" Parcerisa en el programa de Iker Jimenez largando sobre los annunakis y diciendo que venían a la tierra a por el oro para reparar su atmósfera (todo muy creíble, vamos) y que para realizar el trabajo habían cogido a los Neanderthal y modificado su ADN para crear "esclavos" y bla bla ala... en fin, creo que cualquiera con un tiempo por aquí conocerá toda esa mierda que escribió en su día un tal Zecharia Sitchin. Bueno , pues resulta que el otro día me encontré por youtube un video de otro "cerebro" del misterio que invitaba a su canal de youtube al Parcerisa y donde le contaba que al final se dio cuenta del engaño del tal Sitchin respecto a los annunakis... todo esto después de haber escrito 4 libros y cientos de videos sobre el asunto y pregonando durante años todo tipo de desvaríos "misteriosos"... Ahora sigue fabricando videos explicando la "mentira" en la que cayó durante todos estos años -UNA JOYA- y los gilipoyas que siguen a estos charlatanes sinvergüenzas son legión.

No es la primera vez que lo digo, pero dejad de buscar mierdas. O alguien en el pasado descubrió -en las primeras expediciones- cosas que guarda hoy en día en el más estricto secreto o habrá que esperar a la segunda o tercera llegada de jesucristo para que nos explique qué coño somos y todas esas preguntas estúpidas existencialistas.

Yo tengo mi respuesta, pero lo que menos me interesa es compartirla con NADIE, sobre todo porque no va a cambiar NADA. Al que se le abra el tercer ojo será por causas completamente diferentes.

:bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## John Galt 007 (17 Sep 2017)

pepetemete dijo:


> Una vez vi al "famoso" Parcerisa en el programa de Iker Jimenez largando sobre los annunakis y diciendo que venían a la tierra a por el oro para reparar su atmósfera (todo muy creíble, vamos) y que para realizar el trabajo habían cogido a los Neanderthal y modificado su ADN para crear "esclavos" y bla bla ala... en fin, creo que cualquiera con un tiempo por aquí conocerá toda esa mierda que escribió en su día un tal Zecharia Sitchin. Bueno , pues resulta que el otro día me encontré por youtube un video de otro "cerebro" del misterio que invitaba a su canal de youtube al Parcerisa y donde le contaba que al final se dio cuenta del engaño del tal Sitchin respecto a los annunakis... todo esto después de haber escrito 4 libros y cientos de videos sobre el asunto y pregonando durante años todo tipo de desvaríos "misteriosos"... Ahora sigue fabricando videos explicando la "mentira" en la que cayó durante todos estos años -UNA JOYA- y los gilipoyas que siguen a estos charlatanes sinvergüenzas son legión.
> 
> No es la primera vez que lo digo, pero dejad de buscar mierdas. O alguien en el pasado descubrió -en las primeras expediciones- cosas que guarda hoy en día en el más estricto secreto o habrá que esperar a la segunda o tercera llegada de jesucristo para que nos explique qué coño somos y todas esas preguntas estúpidas existencialistas.
> 
> ...




Esa teoria es VERGONZOSA y no esta basada en el sentido comun.


----------



## Star Trek (17 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Esa teoria es VERGONZOSA y no esta basada en el sentido comun.



Podrías explicarnos un poco tu teoría?

Si está basada en el sentido común, seguro que más o menos la acabamos entendiendo.


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Sep 2017)

Star Trek dijo:


> Podrías explicarnos un poco tu teoría?
> 
> Si está basada en el sentido común, seguro que más o menos la acabamos entendiendo.



Tú lo que quieres es copiársela y luego copiar linux pa ponérselo al guindows y que funcione sin jodiendas!::


----------



## ElCalvo (17 Sep 2017)

Magufos Sin Fronteras aprueba este hilo

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlosjpc (17 Sep 2017)

singermorning dijo:


> Quienes? Si te referies a los dinosaurios llevas años de retraso, pues claro que sobrevivieron y siguen entre nosotros...



ya salió el magufo de los cojones, esta hablando de cronodelfines joder.


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (18 Sep 2017)

Y la academia para crear machos alfa???


----------



## pepetemete (18 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Esa teoria es VERGONZOSA y no esta basada en el sentido comun.



Ojo, con esto no quiero decir que lo que tú propones tenga que ver con esto.

No me gusta la palabra "magufo", pero el 99% de videos en youtube y de las teorías del misterio en internet son "magufadas".


----------



## Plvs Vltra (18 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Mi teoria cubre un periodo mucho anterior a cuando el Hombre empezó a caminar sobre la tierra.
> 
> Y explica muchas cosas sobre las actuales estructuras de poder de la sociedad.
> 
> Todo basado en la ciencia.



Al menos pon la conclusión de tu trabajo

---------- Post added 18-sep-2017 at 09:15 ----------




John Galt 007 dijo:


> Seguro que en su día habria algún gilipollas que decía que la teoría de la relatividad no servia para nada, que la teoría de la evolución no servia para nada, que el decir que la tierra gira no servia para nada, que la electricidad no servia para nada…
> 
> No se puede ir por la vida dando la espalda a la ciencia. Estamos pagando las consecuencias de los errores de nuestros antepasados.



No ha servido para nada pero para manipular


----------



## John Galt 007 (18 Sep 2017)

Esta semana hablare con un ex-profesor universitario de biología y genética.

Aver que tal.

Mi teoria no es ninguna magufada. No quiero ir a foros de magufos y atraer a gente magufa. Que lo mismo cree en mi teoría como puede creer en la tierra hueca y plana.

Tampoco voy a contar todos los detalles porque no quiero que nadie me la plagie, le ponga cuatro cosas y la divulgue como si fuese suya.


----------



## Ramonmo (18 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Esta semana hablare con un *ex-profesor universitario de biología y genética*.



¿Máximo Sandín?


----------



## John Galt 007 (18 Sep 2017)

Ramonmo dijo:


> ¿Máximo Sandín?



No voy a dar ningún nombre para garantizar la confidencialidad. Tampoco quiero utilizar a nadie para conseguir publicidad.

Solo diré que es un tipo que sabe un mucho acerca de muchas cosas.


----------



## alb. (18 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Esta semana hablare con un ex-profesor universitario de biología y genética.
> 
> Aver que tal.
> 
> ...



Me parece muy bien que no cuentes tus magnificas y brillantes ideas por temor a que te las copien.
Lo que no entiendo es para que has abierto este hilo entonces.

Abrir un hilo para no contar nada es una perdida de tiempo.
Cuando tengas algo que puedas o quieras contaba vienes y lo cuentas.... mientras tanto no tiene sentido que pierdas el tiempo por aqui.


----------



## pepetemete (18 Sep 2017)

alb. dijo:


> Me parece muy bien que no cuentes tus magnificas y brillantes ideas por temor a que te las copien.
> Lo que no entiendo es para que has abierto este hilo entonces.
> 
> Abrir un hilo para no contar nada es una perdida de tiempo.
> Cuando tengas algo que puedas o quieras contaba vienes y lo cuentas.... mientras tanto no tiene sentido que pierdas el tiempo por aqui.



Se puede decir más alto pero no más claro.


----------



## John Galt 007 (18 Sep 2017)

El hilo es para saber como conseguir la financiación y promocionar la idea. No para explayarme contando la propia idea.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2017 at 22:07 ----------

Cuando esto salga a la luz y gane tracción, va a haber muchos cambios.

Se van a tambalear las estructuras de poder que manejan los hilos de nuestra sociedad.


----------



## pepetemete (18 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> El hilo es para saber como conseguir la financiación y promocionar la idea. No para explayarme contando la propia idea.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2017 at 22:07 ----------
> 
> ...



No se va a tambalear nada. Sinceramente si crees eso es que eres bastante ingenuo. 

Estructuras de poder siempre las ha habido y las seguirá habiendo porque es inherente al ser humano. Una estructura de poder se puede sustituir por otra, pero nunca la podrás eliminar.

Toma nota.


----------



## John Galt 007 (18 Sep 2017)

Smith John dijo:


> Los dinosaurios sobrevivieron al meteorito, evolucionaron y ahora dominan nuestro mundo.
> 
> Y ellos van a permitir que tú escribas un libro o una tesis sobre sus secretos, que le des publicidad mediática, sin luchar, sin usar sus armas para destruirte y desacreditarte, sin amenazar y usar a tu familia y a tus seres queridos para obligarte a mostrar sumisión y silencio, sin secuestrarte ni someterte a un lavado de cerebro para que desmientas tu teoría y te llames a ti mismo farsante...
> 
> ...



Estamos predestinados a entablar un dialogo con ellos. Son nuestros antecesores y cuando vean que por fin hemos tenido cojones y conocimientos suficientes para descubrirlos, nos tenderán la mano.

Su naturaleza no es maligna, pero debemos demostrar que ha llegado nuestro momento y que somos dignos de hablar con ellos de TU a TU.

Se desmoronaran las estructuras de poder que han mantenido a la humanidad con la cabeza agachada. ELLOS compartiran su tecnologia con nosotros y llegara una Edad de Oro para la humanidad.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2017 at 22:56 ----------

Estamos destinados a llegar hasta las estrellas mas lejanas.


----------



## pepetemete (18 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Estamos predestinados a entablar un dialogo con ellos. Son nuestros antecesores y cuando vean que por fin hemos tenido cojones y conocimientos suficientes para descubrirlos, nos tenderán la mano.
> 
> Su naturaleza no es maligna, pero debemos demostrar que ha llegado nuestro momento y que somos dignos de hablar con ellos de TU a TU.
> 
> ...



Ostras, espérate que no me había enterado de que tu tema iba de esto...

Eso me pasa por no leer los temas enteros.

Venga, que lo fumeis bien  ::


----------



## NTJ_borrado (18 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Estamos predestinados a entablar un dialogo con ellos. Son nuestros antecesores y cuando vean que por fin hemos tenido cojones y conocimientos suficientes para descubrirlos, nos tenderán la mano.
> 
> Su naturaleza no es maligna, pero debemos demostrar que ha llegado nuestro momento y que somos dignos de hablar con ellos de TU a TU.
> 
> ...



Sin duda tienes que contarle tu teoria a un profesional cualificado cuanto antes, prefereiblemente doctor.

En medicina, especialidad psiquiatria.

No bromeo.


----------



## wininito (19 Sep 2017)

Mete a los Anunnakis por medio y sácale la pasta a Enrique de Vicente. Facilísimo.


----------



## John Galt 007 (20 Sep 2017)

ELLOS son los verdaderos AMOS de este planeta, ni annunakis ni hostias.


----------



## Vorsicht (20 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Estamos predestinados a entablar un dialogo con ellos. Son nuestros antecesores y cuando vean que por fin hemos tenido cojones y conocimientos suficientes para descubrirlos, nos tenderán la mano.
> 
> Su naturaleza no es maligna, pero debemos demostrar que ha llegado nuestro momento y que somos dignos de hablar con ellos de TU a TU.
> 
> ...



Vamos que vas a escribir un libro de ciencia...




























...ficción!::


----------



## Larri (20 Sep 2017)

Pero tu no eras ya rico y tenias tantos bitcoins y ganabas tanto en bolsa??

Para qué quieres más dinero??


----------



## John Galt 007 (20 Sep 2017)

Larri dijo:


> Pero tu no eras ya rico y tenias tantos bitcoins y ganabas tanto en bolsa??
> 
> Para qué quieres más dinero??



No tengo dinero, ese es el problema.

Quiero dinero para poder viajar por el mundo, hacer mis investigaciones científicas y escribir mi teoría.

Como hizo Charles Darwin.


----------



## Hulk Hogan (20 Sep 2017)

Reptilianos?


----------



## John Galt 007 (20 Sep 2017)

Hulk Hogan dijo:


> Reptilianos?



No me gustan las etiquetas, ya que ponen a mi teoría en el saco de las magufadas.

Yo defiendo y aportare pruebas de que los VELOCIRRAPTORES estaban muy bien preparados para sobrevivir el impacto del meteorito, ya que eran la especie mas inteligente que había sobre la tierra en esos momentos.

Cazaban en grupo, se comunicaban entre ellos, vivían en clanes y utilizaban sencillas herramientas.

Es mucho mas probable que sobrevivieran el impacto y a partir de ahí tuvieron vía libre para EVOLUCIONAR. Durante 65 MILLONES de años.

Es una estupidez pensar que los topillos y demás pequeños mamíferos sobrevivieron y evolucionaron hasta convertirse en humanos y la criatura mas inteligente, mas social y mejor preparada para sobrevivir no.


----------



## luismarple (20 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> No me gustan las etiquetas, ya que ponen a mi teoría en el saco de las magufadas.
> 
> Yo defiendo y aportare pruebas de que los VELOCIRRAPTORES estaban muy bien preparados para sobrevivir el impacto del meteorito, ya que eran la especie mas inteligente que había sobre la tierra en esos momentos.
> 
> ...



Y en qué yacimientos arqueológicos del mundo has recabado las pruebas que refutan tu teoría? o todo esto te lo has imaginado sin salir de tu habitación?


----------



## John Galt 007 (20 Sep 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> Y en qué yacimientos arqueológicos del mundo has recabado las pruebas que refutan tu teoría? o todo esto te lo has imaginado sin salir de tu habitación?




Ahi es donde entra en juego la segunda parte de mi teoría.

La explicación se haya en las teorías físicas avanzadas y en la mecánica cuántica.

Pero ten por seguro que sobrevivieron y evolucionaron. Ademas llegaron a ser VARIAS VECES mas inteligentes que el Homo Sapiens, con todo lo que ello conlleva.


----------



## alb. (20 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> No me gustan las etiquetas, ya que ponen a mi teoría en el saco de las magufadas.
> 
> Yo defiendo y aportare pruebas de que los VELOCIRRAPTORES estaban muy bien preparados para sobrevivir el impacto del meteorito, ya que eran la especie mas inteligente que había sobre la tierra en esos momentos.
> 
> ...



Si no quieres ser considerado un magufo, no seas un magufo.

Ahora que por fin has contado algo de tu hipotesis (a la que te empeñas en llamar teoria), queda de manifiesto que no tienes la menor idea sobre el tema que pretendes estudiar, y que ademas tu idea es un puro magufo a la altura de la tierra plana o el creacionismo.

Nadie en su sano juicio te dará dinero para estudiar esta tonteria. Pero el mundo esta lleno de chalados e ingenuos que se creen cualquier cosa, quizas consigas engañar alguno, aunque lo dudo.
En mercado de engañar a tontos esta muy saturado y tendras mucha competencia.

Pido a algun moderador que mueva este hilo a conspiranoia o papelera, que es donde le corresponde.


----------



## Tio_Serio (20 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Quiero dinero para poder viajar por el mundo, hacer mis investigaciones científicas y escribir mi teoría.
> 
> Como hizo Charles Darwin.



Yo incluiría un porcentaje para chortins, con menos stress se investiga mejor.
Como es por el bien de la humanidad, está de sobras justificado.
Si necesitas ayudante para el viaje y las pu.. lo que sea, cuanta conmigo.
Tengo experiencia en el mundillo de la investigación, grafeno y eso. 
Taluec socio.


----------



## luismarple (20 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Ahi es donde entra en juego la segunda parte de mi teoría.
> 
> La explicación se haya en las teorías físicas avanzadas y en la mecánica cuántica.
> 
> Pero ten por seguro que sobrevivieron y evolucionaron. Ademas llegaron a ser VARIAS VECES mas inteligentes que el Homo Sapiens, con todo lo que ello conlleva.



Y exactamente cómo se explica a través de la mecánica cuántica la evolución de una especie? no te vale la termodinámica? es más intuitiva.


----------



## alb. (20 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Ahi es donde entra en juego la segunda parte de mi teoría.
> 
> La explicación se haya en las teorías físicas avanzadas y en la mecánica cuántica.
> 
> Pero ten por seguro que sobrevivieron y evolucionaron. Ademas llegaron a ser VARIAS VECES mas inteligentes que el Homo Sapiens, con todo lo que ello conlleva.



jejeje...Pretendes cubrir tu ignoracia paleontologia y biologica con tu ignorancia en fisica.

Por si hubiera alguna duda de que es un magufo,( que no la habia). Al apelar a la mecanica cuantica confirma su magufismo.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2017 at 14:39 ----------




luismarple dijo:


> Y exactamente cómo se explica a través de la mecánica cuántica la evolución de una especie? no te vale la termodinámica? es más intuitiva.



No hombre... a los magufos les gusta mas la cuantica. Porque suena mucho mas profundo y complicado.

Por si no fuera suficiente añade lo de "teorias fisicas avanzadas", eso de avanzado suena muy bien.


----------



## luismarple (20 Sep 2017)

Le acabas de desmontar el chiringuito


----------



## John Galt 007 (20 Sep 2017)

Apuesto a que os sentiréis como unos verdaderos gilipollas cuando vuestros hijos y los hijos de vuestros hijos tengan mi teoría en sus libros de texto...

---------- Post added 20-sep-2017 at 15:59 ----------

Las teorias fisicas avanzadas son para explicar el por que no tenemos restos arqueológicos de su avanzada civilización. No voy a deciroslo todo porque me pueden plagiar la idea.

Imaginarse la de cosas que podían hacer teniendo 65 veces mas tiempo para evolucionar que el Homo Sapiens...


----------



## Don Meliton (20 Sep 2017)

Conozco a gente dispuesta a pagar MUCHO dinero por una teoría revolucionaria como la tuya. Hablo de gente con conexiones profundas en los entornos educativos de cierto gran país asiático del que no voy a divulgar el nombre.

Estan deseosos de poner en el mapa sus universidades y están haciendo un esfuerzo muy importante por atraer talento OCCIDENTAL. 

Estamos hablando de mucho dinero. Y todos los medios para difundir a nivel MUNDIAL tus teorías. 

Te llevo siguiendo varios anyos en el foro y creo total sinceridad que eres una de las mentes mas brillantes de burbuja.

Estaria dispuesto a hacer todo el trabajo de traducción de la Brief Presentation (BP) y moverlo entre varios círculos de inversores y académicos, a cambio de un tanto por ciento de los royalties, es un modelo que suelo seguir con otros científicos de renombre a los que he puesto en contacto con estos INVERSIONISTAS.


----------



## alb. (20 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Apuesto a que os sentiréis como unos verdaderos gilipollas cuando vuestros hijos y los hijos de vuestros hijos tengan mi teoría en sus libros de texto...



Que argumento mas bueno... me ha convencido. Digame a donde tengo que enviarle el dinero.
Como no ha dicho cuanto dinero necesita le enviare 1 millon de Euros... pero si necesita mas digalo.... cualquier cantidad es poca ante un hecho tan importante.


----------



## luismarple (20 Sep 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Conozco a gente dispuesta a pagar MUCHO dinero por una teoría revolucionaria como la tuya. Hablo de gente con conexiones profundas en los entornos educativos de cierto gran país asiático del que no voy a divulgar el nombre.
> 
> Estan deseosos de poner en el mapa sus universidades y están haciendo un esfuerzo muy importante por atraer talento OCCIDENTAL.
> 
> ...



Dónde estabas tú cuando saqué mi máquina para bailar la conga de una sola persona????


----------



## John Galt 007 (20 Sep 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Selachimorpha - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> Los tiburones son 100 veces más inteligentes que los humanos, y están planeando en secreto la insurrección contra nosotros.



No han tenido necesidad de evolucionar o adoptar forma humanoide. Los Raptores SI.

Han sufrido la caida del meteorito e infinidad de cambios climaticos y geologicos. A lo largo de los milenios llegaron a adoptar forma humanoide (mas conveniente para el uso de herramientas, buscar comida, etc) y a multiplicar su capacidad cerebral e inteligencia.


----------



## alb. (20 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> No han tenido necesidad de evolucionar o adoptar forma humanoide. Los Raptores SI.
> 
> Han sufrido la caida del meteorito e infinidad de cambios climaticos y geologicos. A lo largo de los milenios llegaron a adoptar forma humanoide (mas conveniente para el uso de herramientas, buscar comida, etc) y a multiplicar su capacidad cerebral e inteligencia.



Cuando leo esta cosas me surge una duda.
¿Quien lo escribe realmente se lo cree o esta de coña?

Tiendo a pensar lo segundo, que todo este hilo es una gracia una coña para pasar el rato. Seria triste y preocupante que fuera lo primero.


----------



## Tio_Serio (20 Sep 2017)

Yo tuve una novia un poco lagarta.
¿Cómo saber si era o no era lo que aquí se discute?
Porque yo la remiré de arriba abajo y no ví nada así raro fuera de lo común.


----------



## John Galt 007 (20 Sep 2017)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Yo tuve una novia un poco lagarta.
> ¿Cómo saber si era o no era lo que aquí se discute?
> Porque yo la remiré de arriba abajo y no ví nada así raro fuera de lo común.



A las Raptoras las vuelve locas el sexo con humanos y nuestros cuerpos calientes. Ellos no termorregulan bien del todo y sus cuerpos son de sangre fría.


----------



## samaruc (20 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> A las Raptoras las vuelve locas el sexo con humanos y nuestros cuerpos calientes. Ellos no termorregulan bien del todo y sus cuerpos son de sangre fría.



ienso:ienso:

Parece ser que la anticuada sabiduría popular tenía razón: la denominación _ninfómana_ es una cortina de humo esparcida por algunos a los que no interesa dejar rastro de su verdadera naturaleza, hay que volver a la denominación _lagarta_.


----------



## alb. (20 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> A las Raptoras las vuelve locas el sexo con humanos y nuestros cuerpos calientes. Ellos no termorregulan bien del todo y sus cuerpos son de sangre fría.



Vale... ya veo que estas de coña... me habia preocupado.

Una cosa es decir tonterias y echarnos unas risas.... y otra reirse "del tonto del pueblo".

Por internet resulta dificil pillar la ironia.


----------



## John Galt 007 (20 Sep 2017)

alb. dijo:


> Vale... ya veo que estas de coña... me habia preocupado.
> 
> Una cosa es decir tonterias y echarnos unas risas.... y otra reirse "del tonto del pueblo".
> 
> Por internet resulta dificil pillar la ironia.



La teoria no es ninguna broma. Hay partes que pueden parecer una broma, pero la teoría en si puede ser tan real como la teoría de la evolución de las especies.

Los VELOCIRRAPTORES sobrevivieron al meteorito y evolucionaron durante millones de años, eso esta claro.

Lo que pudo o no pudo haber pasado luego ya es otro tema. Tengo mi teoría sobre por que no hemos encontrado ningún resto de su civilización, pero entiendo que puede ser demasiado para vosotros sin ninguna prueba.


----------



## Vorsicht (20 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> A las Raptoras las vuelve locas el sexo con humanos y nuestros cuerpos calientes. Ellos no termorregulan bien del todo y sus cuerpos son de sangre fría.



Ahora sí voy a empezar a tomarte en serio. Mi mujer siempre está fría, y ahora que lo pienso algo de lagarta sí tiene. 
Cuánto dices que necesitas?::

Cómo tienen los ojos?


----------



## todm (21 Sep 2017)

vete a cagar idiota


----------



## luismarple (21 Sep 2017)

Mi mujer es de un pueblo de Toledo y en fiestas se viste de lagarterana. Debería preocuparme?


----------



## JuanMacClane (21 Sep 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Ahi es donde entra en juego la segunda parte de mi teoría.
> 
> La explicación se haya en las teorías físicas avanzadas y en la mecánica cuántica.
> 
> Pero ten por seguro que sobrevivieron y evolucionaron. Ademas llegaron a ser VARIAS VECES mas inteligentes que el Homo Sapiens, con todo lo que ello conlleva.



Vale, te compro la teoría, pongamos que quiero creerte....

Vamos por el principio ¿cómo identifico a un Raptor o descendiente de éstos? ¿come ratones? ¿le arranco la piel?


----------



## John Galt 007 (21 Sep 2017)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Vale, te compro la teoría, pongamos que quiero creerte....
> 
> Vamos por el principio ¿cómo identifico a un Raptor o descendiente de éstos? ¿come ratones? ¿le arranco la piel?



No veras a ninguno. Hay posiblemente decenas de Raptores en nuestro planeta ahora mismo.

Según mis estimaciones y estudios, su aspecto podría ser mas o menos este:







Son los que manejan los hilos de nuestra sociedad desde las sombras.

Mi teoria no es ninguna conspiranohia, sino simplemente una forma de acercarnos a ellos e invitarles a que compartan con nosotros su tecnología.

Cuando eso ocurra, el ser humano estara preparado para dar el siguiente paso evolutivo hacia adelante.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2017 at 12:31 ----------




jam dijo:


> Ahora sí voy a empezar a tomarte en serio. Mi mujer siempre está fría, y ahora que lo pienso algo de lagarta sí tiene.
> Cuánto dices que necesitas?::
> 
> Cómo tienen los ojos?



Azul intenso, verde o color miel. Algunos casos hay de ojos violeta (estos son descendientes de los primeros Clanes). 

Muchas llevan lentillas para pasar desapercibidas.


----------



## Tio_Serio (21 Sep 2017)

En mi calle hay un abuelo que se pasa muchas horas sentado en un banco, tomando el sol.
¿Crees que pueda ser un reptil auto regulándose la temperatura? Debo decir que no se parece mucho a los de la imagen que has puesto, es un poco más bastote. ¿Hay alguna prueba o test que se pueda hacer para salir de dudas?


----------



## John Galt 007 (24 Sep 2017)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> En mi calle hay un abuelo que se pasa muchas horas sentado en un banco, tomando el sol.
> ¿Crees que pueda ser un reptil auto regulándose la temperatura? Debo decir que no se parece mucho a los de la imagen que has puesto, es un poco más bastote. ¿Hay alguna prueba o test que se pueda hacer para salir de dudas?



Lamentablemente no, ademas ninguno se va a dejar hacer un "test" de mierda.

El abuelo del banco no creo que sea un Raptor. Si lo ese, por su aspecto podría ser un Primera Generacion.

Tu acercate y dile que conoces la verdad y que ojala llegue el dia en el que los VELOCIRRAPTORES se reconcilien con los humanos y nos ayuden a evolucionar.


----------



## Lord Vader (24 Sep 2017)

Nunca te van a dar financiación o soporte público para publicar sobre algo que no se ajuste a la dogmática ciencia oficial. Aunque llegaras a publicar tus teorías, nunca pasarían de ser una curiosidad, como las del ingeniero ese del río Paluxy.


----------



## John Galt 007 (10 Oct 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Conozco a gente dispuesta a pagar MUCHO dinero por una teoría revolucionaria como la tuya. Hablo de gente con conexiones profundas en los entornos educativos de cierto gran país asiático del que no voy a divulgar el nombre.
> 
> Estan deseosos de poner en el mapa sus universidades y están haciendo un esfuerzo muy importante por atraer talento OCCIDENTAL.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver…

Esto no es ninguna jodida broma, estamos hablando de descubrir un poder impresionante que nunca ha sido visto hasta ahora. Voy a necesitar una muestra de que tu y tu gente vais en serio.

Necesito un ingreso de quinientos mil euros en una cuenta segura que yo os voy a dar. También se puede hacer el pago en Bitcoins.

Esto me ayudara a saber que vuestro interes es genuino y podre calcular vuestras siguientes aportaciones que me haréis de forma regular.

Muy pronto se producira EL CONTACTO. Y si estais conmigo, sereis los primeros en disfrutar de los primeros contratos EXCLUSIVOS para hacer ingeniería inversa con los artefactos VELOCIRRAPTOR para hacer avanzar la humanidad.

Y es mas, dire que sois un selecto grupo de visionarios gracias a los cuales el CONTACTO ente humanos y RAPTORES ha sido posible.

Vais a disfrutar de GLORIA y BENEFICIOS INIMAGINABLES, pero primero tengo que saber al 100% que vais en serio.

Logicamente esto funciona en ambos sentidos, en el caso de que decidáis no apoyar la investigación…

Confirmame que estais dispuestos a enviar un millón a mi cuenta segura y te mandare los datos de forma privada.


----------



## luismarple (10 Oct 2017)

Yo hago lo mismo que este pero por 450.000 leiros, payo!!!


----------



## Lord Vader (10 Oct 2017)

_Necesito un ingreso de quinientos mil euros en una cuenta segura que yo os voy a dar. También se puede hacer el pago en Bitcoins._

Me parece poco.


----------



## John Galt 007 (10 Oct 2017)

lord vader dijo:


> _Necesito un ingreso de quinientos mil euros en una cuenta segura que yo os voy a dar. También se puede hacer el pago en Bitcoins._
> 
> Me parece poco.



No hago esto por beneficio económico. Una vez se produzca el CONTACTO, llegara una era dorada para la humanidad.

Quiero que llegue esa era y ver nuestras colonias en los planetas del sistema solar. Quiero ver como desciframos la tecnología de nuestros antecesores y solucionamos TODOS los problemas que acechan a la humanidad.


----------



## luismarple (10 Oct 2017)

lord vader dijo:


> _Necesito un ingreso de quinientos mil euros en una cuenta segura que yo os voy a dar. También se puede hacer el pago en Bitcoins._
> 
> Me parece poco.



Yo lo dejo en 450.000 leiros. Y acepto hasta paypal.


----------



## Lord Vader (10 Oct 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> Yo lo dejo en 450.000 leiros. Y acepto hasta paypal.



Tu calla, que no tienes ninguna teoría que defender


----------



## pepetemete (10 Oct 2017)

No sé Rick...


----------



## luismarple (10 Oct 2017)

lord vader dijo:


> Tu calla, que no tienes ninguna teoría que defender



Mira, por 450.000 leiros monto mi propia teoría de la química cuántica que explica la naturaleza del tiempo y el espacio. Y lo que sobre pa mí.


----------



## Lord Vader (10 Oct 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> Mira, por 450.000 leiros monto mi propia *teoría de la química cuántica que explica la naturaleza del tiempo y el espacio.* Y lo que sobre pa mí.


----------



## luismarple (10 Oct 2017)

te has quedao too loco, eh? pues venga esa pasta!!!


----------



## notorius.burbujo (10 Oct 2017)

Es mas fácil que todo eso. Pilla una caja de botellines (vacía), dala la vuelta, subete a ella en alguna plaza céntrica de alguna gran ciudad y ponte a exponer tu teoría. Seguro que alguien con cash puede interesarse. De nada.


----------



## QuietAchiever (10 Oct 2017)

Los velocirraptores evolucionaron en TROLLS, y sí, están entre nosotros.


----------



## Helios_pc (12 Oct 2017)

Mandarme 1M de € y os explico como con mi teoría revolucionaria el dinero dejará de tener valor.
Me recuerda a los new age... Que todo es espiritual pero previo pago


----------



## John Galt 007 (29 Oct 2017)

Quienes creéis que estaban mas preparados para sobrevivir al meteorito y EVOLUCIONAR en un SER SUPREMO???

Estos:













…O estos otros:


----------



## jaimegvr (29 Oct 2017)

Yo te dejo el dinero, dime cuanto necesitas, las condicioens son las siguientes:

Nos repartimos al 50% de las ganancias cada uno, un contrato con los derechos por 100 años, y necesito que te avale alguien con propiedades por valor del 200% del dinero que voy a invertir.


----------



## todoesmentira (29 Oct 2017)

Hace 65 millones de años, nuestro planeta conocido como La Tierra era gobernada en su totalidad por las diferentes especies de dinosaurios, desde el más pequeño hasta el más grande. Estos poseían capacidades tecnológicas muy avanzadas para su tiempo como el poder utilizar herramientas avanzadas, dado que realizaban excavaciones en minas para extraer minerales con los que hacer avanzar su tecnología, basada en ordenadores cuánticos muy superiores a los nuestros. Durante millones de años llegaron a desarrollar una especie de dinochip desconocido hasta el momento, pero con una potencia capaz de simular la realidad que conocemos, creando una especie de Matrix e integrándose en ella. Un desafortunado día se estrelló un meteorito gigante (se especula con la posibilidad de una detonación termonuclear a gran escala por parte de una raza extraterrestre desconocida), cuya potencia era 920 millones de veces más grande que la bomba atómica que destruyó a Hiroshima y de más de diez kilómetros de diámetro, que cayó sobre lo que hoy es la mexicana Península de Yucatán, por aquel entonces sumergida, creando el conocido hoy como cráter de Chicxulub, un agujero de 200 km sepultado por una capa de rocas de alrededor de mil metros, buena parte bajo el mar . Esta enorme colisión provocó la fusión de rocas, enormes tsunamis y cubrió el cielo con cenizas que enfriaron el planeta y causaron la extinción masiva de aproximadamente el 75% de las especies. La acumulación en la atmósfera de enormes cantidades de hollín procedentes de esos fuegos y de las erupciones volcánicas redujo drásticamente la luz solar y causó una caída en picado de las temperaturas, impidiendo la fotosíntesis de las plantas y sumiendo a todo el planeta en la oscuridad durante un periodo de dos años. Este impacto desencadenó una catástrofe que acabó con la vida de millones de organismos vivos, entre ellos, los dinosaurios, salvo algunos tipos como los velociraptor que sobrevivieron gracias a la enorme adaptación al medio que tenían y su evolucionada inteligencia. Con el paso de los millones de años, teniendo en cuenta la teoría de la evolución de las especies, fueron evolucionando y pasando por diferentes fases, desde reptilianos hasta seres humanos parecidos a nosotros hoy en día. Desarrollaron una tecnología impresionante, que les llevo a poder crear colonias en otros planetas como en Marte (de ahí la visita de Obama al planeta rojo) y a viajar por las estrellas, ocultándose entre las élites de la población humana. Disponen de los mayores y mejores recursos de nuestro planeta, dado que ellos dirigen las multinacionales que nos esclavizan, apoderándose de todo el poder de nuestro planeta. Es evidente que ellos han tenido mucho más tiempo que nosotros para evolucionar, llegando a ser varias veces más inteligentes que nosotros. Algunos científicos los denominan reptil sapiens sapiens, pero esta denominación en la actualidad no es aceptada públicamente dado que se considera que está dentro del ámbito magufo. No es posible observarlos a simple vista, dado que se encuentran escondidos detrás de lo que vemos, y se especula con la posibilidad de que sean capaces de viajar a otros universos paralelos a través de fuentes de poder que no llegamos a comprender. Existen diversas razas de estos dinosaurios evolucionados, algunos son intraterrenos que viven dentro de la tierra hueca, ocultos bajo un enorme sol interior que les permite sobrevivir, otros viven más allá del muro de hielo que se encuentra al final de la tierra plana.


----------



## 01001 (2 Nov 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Necesito un ingreso de quinientos mil euros en una cuenta segura que yo os voy a dar. También se puede hacer el pago en Bitcoins.



¿te lo puedo pagar en carne chato?
Ahora en serio, ¿aceptas paypal?


----------



## John Galt 007 (2 Nov 2017)

01001 dijo:


> ¿te lo puedo pagar en carne chato?
> Ahora en serio, ¿aceptas paypal?



Puede ser también…

Ese dinero hara que la humanidad vaya hacia adelante.


----------



## mostacho_borrado (2 Nov 2017)

La reina de inglaterra es ristiliana desas.


----------



## JuanMacClane (8 Nov 2017)

¿admitirá reptilianos la nueva República de Cataluña?


----------



## Yalta00 (8 Nov 2017)

Yo tengo la pasta, pero ahora mismo estoy negociando la publicación del tierraplanismo... sorry


----------



## John Galt 007 (9 Nov 2017)

Yalta00 dijo:


> Yo tengo la pasta, pero ahora mismo estoy negociando la publicación del tierraplanismo... sorry



Yo os ofrezco GLORIA Y PODER ILIMITADO.

Sois unos necios si no me enviáis ahora mismo todo vuestro dinero.


----------

